# Physician Assistant OMT



## akbiller (May 3, 2011)

Does anyone know the regulations regarding a physician assistant performing osteopathic manipulation under supervision of a DO in Alaska?  I called Alaska Medicaid and they said a physician assistant cannot bill for OMT.  I read on the internet that Washington medical board allows  physician assistant to perform OMT under DO supervision if the DO and PA submit a plan for this to the board.  The PA told me that in college they are told they can do it as long as they are training under a DO. Does anyone have any information on this?


----------

